# Buddy List



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I just added somebody to my buddy list. Now what? Does something special happen when they come online? Or is it like more of an address book for PMs?


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

How do you like my avatar?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rage _
> *I just added somebody to my buddy list. Now what? Does something special happen when they come online? Or is it like more of an address book for PMs? *


Here is the info you seek.

http://www.dbstalk.com/misc.php?s=&action=faq&page=1#buddy


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Personally, I like your avatar, Rage. It somehow suits you very well.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I could have added more hair but it was only a test. Bogy is going to have my art analyzed when it took me only a few seconds to put it together.


----------

